# Berlin Brass - Muted Brass Released!



## OrchestralTools (Apr 20, 2017)

Hi Guys,

we are happy to announce the release of *Berlin Brass – Muted Brass*.
With this third complement to Berlin Brass we enrich the Berlin Series with a new and extraordinary flavour.




_The trailer music is made by Sascha Knorr.
All you hear is made with Orchestral Tools Collections, all Brass is from Berlin Brass - Muted Brass._


*The Muted Brass Collection is an extremely detailed set*, delivering seven outstanding solo instruments and two ensembles:


Horn 1 (Stopped)
Horn 2 (Stopped)
Horn Ensemble (Stopped)
Trumpet 1 (Straight Mute, Harmon Stem In, Harmon Stem Half-In)
Trumpet 2 (Straight Mute, Harmon Stem In, Harmon Stem Half-In)
Trumpet Ensemble (Straight Mute, Harmon Stem In, Harmon Stem Half-In)
Trombone 1 (Straight Mute, Harmon Stem In, Harmon Stem Half-In)
Trombone 2 (Straight Mute, Harmon Stem In, Harmon Stem Half-In)
Bass Trombone (Straight Mute, Harmon Stem In, Harmon Stem Half-In)

*Extraordinary flavours*
Use the individually recorded mutes to provide remarkable sonorities to your creations.
Like all Berlin Series Instruments, Muted Brass is highly versatile and adaptable.
The specific sound of the different mutes lets you achieve a real vintage vibe as well as a classical or contemporary tone.



*A perfect blend*
The same uncompromising technical set up, the same seating positions of the professional Berlin orchestral musicians, and of course the sound of the perfectly balanced Teldex Scoring Stage guarantee a flawless blending with the Berlin Brass Main Collection.

Combined with Berlin Brass Main or on its own – with Muted Brass, the biggest orchestral muted brass collection ever recorded, we deliver a new tool to create unique additions to your work.

*Demo Compositions*
Olvera Rhapsody by Benny Oschmann.
All you hear (except the harp) is made with Orchestral Tools Collections.
Berlin Brass - Muted Brass is combined with Berlin Brass Main.


Unmodern Times by Snorre Tidemand.
All you hear is made with Orchestral Tools Collections.
All Brass is from Berlin Brass - Muted Brass.


Evil Has Many Forms by Adam Hochstatter.
All Brass you hear is from Berlin Brass - Muted Brass.


*Berlin Brass – Muted Brass* is based on CAPSULE for Kontakt and equipped with our innovative Adaptive Legato System.

Find the full *articulation list* here.

*// Intro Special
Berlin Brass – Muted Brass is now available for a Special Intro Price of just 249€+VAT instead of 299€+VAT.*

Find all information on our *product page.*

Experience true excellence in sampling.
www.orchestraltools.com


----------



## JW (Apr 20, 2017)

Congrats, OT! Sounds fantastic! The demos sound great. I'm loving Benny Oschmann's composition.


----------



## HaidenDvim (Apr 20, 2017)

I know what I am buying when I get home!!


----------



## jamwerks (Apr 20, 2017)

Really Impressive! Can you tell me what mic's were used on the very last example of the video walk-through, showcasing the whole band?


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Apr 20, 2017)

Damn! Just when I thought it was safe to go back in the Commercial section.


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 20, 2017)

Buying it soon ! 

Well done Muted Brass is so useful to have. OT-Muted Brass sounds awesome


----------



## The Darris (Apr 20, 2017)

So no bucket or cup? No wahs or performance variations of changing muted timbre? I like the inclusion of soloists and ensembles but I figured their would be more contemporary articulations for composing modern muted brass music. Intro price is nice and overall sound is great.


----------



## wpc982 (Apr 20, 2017)

Having already bought the stopped horns, I hope there will be a fair upgrade to get the other muted brass?


----------



## JohnBMears (Apr 20, 2017)

wpc982 said:


> Having already bought the stopped horns, I hope there will be a fair upgrade to get the other muted brass?



Already bought stopped horns? How? Are you referring to BBR Exp C?


----------



## desert (Apr 20, 2017)

Some incredible mock-up examples!


----------



## wpc982 (Apr 20, 2017)

JohnBMears said:


> Already bought stopped horns? How? Are you referring to BBR Exp C?



Yes, I guess that's its name. I bought it for the stopped horns ...


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Apr 20, 2017)

The Darris said:


> So no bucket or cup? No wahs or performance variations of changing muted timbre? I like the inclusion of soloists and ensembles but I figured their would be more contemporary articulations for composing modern muted brass music. Intro price is nice and overall sound is great.


Good points. 
I must admit I was a little surprised at no cups but it does sound very good.


----------



## JohnBMears (Apr 20, 2017)

wpc982 said:


> Yes, I guess that's its name. I bought it for the stopped horns ...



I actually never knew that EXP C was recorded at Teldex. I'd be interested to know if there are any discounts for folks who own Berlin Brass and.or EXP A.


----------



## jamwerks (Apr 23, 2017)

There's a lot of materiel here, 6 legato instruments & 9 "articulation" instruments. Kind of intrigued by the inclusion of the two harmon mute variants, and the exclusion of others.

Makes me think there will be another extension with (straight) muted horns (horns 3 & 4), bucket & cup performances for Trp-Trb, and muted Tuba. This extension feels good, and well worth the money imo, but really is only about half "complete" as far a mutes are concerned.


----------



## Rodney Money (May 1, 2017)

@OrchestralTools Downloading now.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (May 3, 2017)

Rodney Money said:


> @OrchestralTools Downloading now.


Oh my!
Any word or hands-on thoughts Rodney?


----------



## SoNowWhat? (May 4, 2017)

Just when I thought I was out. ...Downloading.


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. (May 5, 2017)

SoNowWhat? said:


> Just when I thought I was out. ...Downloading.



This is the best OT release yet. Even the palm muted can be used as regular brass and sounds excellent. Tell your wife that I made you do it. I'll give her the address to my whipping post. I'll take the blame for the expenditure.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (May 5, 2017)

SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. said:


> This is the best OT release yet. Even the palm muted can be used as regular brass and sounds excellent. Tell your wife that I made you do it. I'll give her the address to my whipping post. I'll take the blame for the expenditure.


You're on.


----------



## Karma (May 20, 2017)

Benny is so damn good. Always a pleasure to listen to his work!


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Aug 16, 2018)

Hey friends,

I've just uploaded a new video, reviewing the Muted Brass from OT. Please enjoy, and ask if you have any questions!


----------

